

23 million users. Story of an online paper doll site. - dirtyaura
http://www.nnsense.com/2008/11/story-of-stardollcom-co-founders-story.html

======
dirtyaura
It's a fascinating story: the original founder of StarDoll.com is a 50+ year
old woman.

